

Defcon 22 Badge Contest - JoachimS
http://elegin.com/dc22/

======
spydum
This is pure crazy talk -- I love it. Just enough coherence to follow the
progression, but chaotic enough to give the feeling you experience when
chasing difficult problems through the rabbit hole. Truly a brain dump, as
close as one can perform. I bet it felt incredible not just to solve the
challenge, but then to try to extract the event from an exhausted mind and
write it all down. A tad bit envious if I don't mind saying so.

~~~
MrSourz
I agree, truly some of the thrill was conveyed through this post.

The organizers of the challenge seem delightfully evil and I imagine it is a
blast to organize.

The Google Translate deciphering from latin was probably the most amusing part
to me and no longer seems to work?
[https://translate.google.com/#la/en/lorem%20ip%0A%0ALorem%20...](https://translate.google.com/#la/en/lorem%20ip%0A%0ALorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20si%0ALorem%20ipsum%20do%0ALorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20s%0Alorem%20ipsum%20ama%0ALorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20sit%20amet%0ALorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20sit%20ame%0A%0ALorem%20ipsum%20dolor%20sit%0Alorem%20ipsum%20ips%0Alorem%20ipsum%20lor%0Alorem%20ipsum%20lo%0Alorem%20ipsum%20lorem%0Alorem%20ipsum%20amat%0ALorem%20Ipsum)

~~~
nobotty
It's defcon, I think they could've pulled in a favor from google.

~~~
MrSourz
I do wonder if that's the case.

------
necubi
There's also this [0] write up, if you're looking for a more straight-forward
read.

[0]
[http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/94565729529/defcon-...](http://potatohatsecurity.tumblr.com/post/94565729529/defcon-22-badge-
challenge-walkthrough)

------
alcari
> The first tidbit is “PERRIN” this is referencing Perrin numbers. I 100%
> confident that we are the only people to ever hit that wiki page, ever.

Almost: I was on that wiki page while waiting in line around 3 am Thursday
morning (speakers got badges, etc. early, and a friend of a friend was a
speaker). We just didn't have the time to stick with it.

~~~
wlesieutre
I read it as "we" being everyone working on the badge problem instead of his
group specifically

------
mburst
Awesome write up! I love the defcon badge challenges

------
evilpie
Who is lost?

~~~
alcari
1o57 designs the DEFCON badges every year.

